# Bob's Saga continues; contract with Chinese firm?



## War (Jan 6, 2009)

"We've been following the Bob's Game drama for a while now, and it's just taken another weird/potentially controversial turn. After sealing himself in his bedroom (see: above) in a bid to obtain a development kit from Nintendo, Bob's Game creator Robert Pelloni recently threatened to release his "masterpiece" on a DSi-compatible flash cart, thus "significantly cut[ting] into Nintendo's bottom line."

Now, in a selectbutton forum thread, Pelloni claims that a Chinese firm has approached him and offered to release Bob's Game on a flash cart, and says that a distribution deal with Wal-Mart could be on the cards.

Pelloni argues that such a move means both parties win: he gets his game onto store shelves, while the mysterious Chinese company has a legitimate reason to sell a flash cart in a major retailer. We would argue that his actions are quickly severing any potential future ties that could exist between himself and Nintendo.

We also advise giving the thread in question a quick read, if only for the part where Pelloni indirectly compares himself to Shigeru Miyamoto."

Source


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 6, 2009)

dang. why is he so persistent -.-

btw. how would walmart permit some chinese company to sell flashcarts? 
they ARE illegal afterall.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol he needs to be careful, that company could easily steal his game, give him no money and sell it for just their own profit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 6, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lol he needs to be careful, that company could easily steal his game, give him no money and sell it for just their own profit.



Hey isn't that like how all crooked business deals does it these days. I won't be surprised if that happen


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 6, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> dang. why is he so persistent -.-
> 
> btw. how would walmart permit some chinese company to sell flashcarts?
> they ARE illegal afterall.



Flashcarts are not illegal for the billionth time. Playing ROM's that you do not own the original game for is however (99.99% of flashcarts are used for this). He has a slim chance now that Nintendo picks him up but I highly doubt it as he is acting like a small child.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. places like wallmart could simply refuse to sell the game if nintendo paid them enough.


----------



## Talaria (Jan 6, 2009)

This guy has ego issues, the game looks nice could be brilliant but we'll probably never know. If it is released by the mysterious Chinese company I would be interested to see how well it's received.



Spoiler



-Conversation with a Nintendo Employee and Robert Pelloni enquiring for a developers license-
*Robert Pelloni (Maker of Bob's Game)*: Hello there good sir!
*Nintendo Service Desk worker*:...hey?
*Robert*: So you heard of Bob's Game?
*Nintendo Service Desk worker*: huh? No sorry I haven't, how may I help you? 
*Robert*: It's only the single mostly biggest game ever made by one person. Anywho, I made this game all by myself. It took me 5 years! 5 years of hard work I had to sacrifice going to the prom, socialising with friends and sometimes even eating but only cause my game is that great. It's a masterpiece! And did I tell you I composed all the music by myself. Anyway it's the game which I can't actually show you as you'll probably steal it. Because of you I have to sleep with my blanky, just to comfort me in case you send your Nintendo Ninja's in the middle of the night to steal my work. Don't think I don't know about your highly trained Ninja Employee's, I'm on to you! (Crazed look in his bloodshot eyes which situate on his incredibly white almost transparent skin induced from 5 years without sun)

_Meanwhile the poor unlucky Nintendo chap who unfortunately landed this shift at the front desk had quite a vacant stare which showed a little smidgen of pity for the poor Robert guy but the stare mainly had a "wtf?!" connotation.

....Now where were we oh we're about a 1/500 of the way through Robert's rant, I would love to return back to the scene and let you listen to the rant about why the game is so awesome but quite frankly I don't get paid enough to write an thesis length article. All I ask of you is to shed some sympathy for the poor Nintendo Employee who suffered this predicament, at the moment I hear he's in a stable condition and should make somewhat of a full recovery. Thank *yuu* for listening....oh god did I just spell it..............._ 


*Ahem* Sorry for the abrupt ending of article before but as the newly appointed writer I ask of you to also shed some sympathy for the previous writer's family, after mispelling the word "you" as "yuu" he quite literally jumped off the nearest cliff. Officials said he would've felt little pain from the impact as it would've been an instantaneous death


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 6, 2009)

"I know, I will try to gain the respect and favor of a Japanese company by exhibiting extreme NEET / hikikomori / autistic behavior. Surely this will end well!

No? Well then I will make a contract with a Chinese company and ignore the the Nintendo seal of quality and any legal precedents. They are Chinese bootleggers and say they can get it on Wallmart shelves, so surely I can trust these men!"


The guy is desperate. As far as legal precedence though, it might be fair game. They don't need to be flash carts, but the biggest likelihood is cheap ROMs. We have seen bootleg DS games in the wild, it's not beyond the ability of Chinese bootleggers.



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> how would walmart permit some chinese company to sell flashcarts?
> they ARE illegal afterall.


*Wrong.* Come on tinymonkeyt I expect better.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol this is getting exciting. It feels as if I'm reading a book, and a new chapter is being written every few days.
Seriously, I think all this guy wants to do is to release his work and earn some money. It's not only Rob being stupid - Nintendo's no different. Just give him the damn nitrospk.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 6, 2009)

TLSpartan said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure having the cart itself is illegal in some countries
or maybe im just delusional in the wee hours of the night

and with the recent lawsuit Nintendo filed against the R4 company 
(if flashcarts are not illegal, how can nintendo sue R4 for the production of it?)
i'd doubt walmart wants to be involved with bobs game anyway


----------



## Talaria (Jan 6, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> TLSpartan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because R4 used copyrighted code to bypass the health and safety screen


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 6, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> TLSpartan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There has been no actual lawsuit yet afaik. Just Nintendo talking big. In law there is something called "precedent." Previous cases as well as law determine it. Codemasters (and even Activision from the 80s) have won this in US courts, and other companies (Datel?) get away with making products without a license so long as they don't use anything copyrighted in the construction. The thing is it's REALLY risky for vendors sales-wise. The way it stands these days is the device is legal until you use it illegally. Vendors can get nailed for not doing their taxes right or going over US customs' head. Customs hates them.

I heard australia and some other countries have banned modchips, but that's another ball game. What countries have outlawed flash carts? Do you have any proof because I'm really interested, I keep up with the law on this stuff and there's a lot of misinformation.


e: To answer your question, Nintendo can sue on a large variety of grounds. It's a civil matter; people are allowed to sue each other. If they succeed or not is a different story, but I can't find anything about an actual lawsuit.

e2: looked it up, lawsuit is filed but hasn't happened yet. R4 not yet illegal and still in akihabara shops.

e3: lol?


----------



## hankchill (Jan 6, 2009)

This guy is way too persistent... no offense to him or anything, but I saw the video of his game in "action", and it looked boring. I wouldn't want to play it all the way through. Robert is wasting his time, and is being rather unprofessional about it. he's acting like a 2 year old throwing a tantrum because they couldn't get a toy at the store.

Oh, this just in! Nintendo employees are locking themselves in because the White House won't let them be president!


----------



## pieman202 (Jan 6, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 modchips are not banned in australia they are actually legal here and to mod it is legal too ^^


----------



## Noitora (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob fails harder in every thread.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 6, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lol he needs to be careful, that company could easily steal his game, give him no money and sell it for just their own profit.



well..... that's not much worse than how most game companies treat their programmers.... cougheacough


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

Talaria said:
			
		

> This guy has ego issues, the game looks nice could be brilliant but we'll probably never know. If it is released by the mysterious Chinese company I would be interested to see how well it's received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Osaka (Jan 6, 2009)

why is it so hard to make a game for nintendo? I dont really get it... how did 99% of the crap games get on the wii and DS, and a game that someone actualy put some time into is being denied?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> why is it so hard to make a game for nintendo? I dont really get it... how did 99% of the crap games get on the wii and DS, and a game that someone actualy put some time into is being denied?


Hmmm, this is the very same question I'm curious about..
Aside Roberts sanity, how come Nintendo is so firm about _not_ getting this game released..I mean, NDS has really, but really big count of crappiest games you could ever see!! I don't think that Nintendo would be in any loss if they just sell him Nitro!!

I know that this is now matter of principals, but I'm still dazzled..
And if this game really gets to Walmart on flashcarts!! Damn, that would be really bad..It would bring piracy, and availability of flashcarts to new level!
I'd hate that!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo said that they won't give developer's licenses to one-man teams and whoever wants to create his own game there's Wiiware and DSiWare...or something along these lines.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you hate that? it might wake ninteno up and make them quit being so stupid about everything. I would really love to see nintendo get hit hard by something they denied :/ -_______-


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

I know but there are so many flaws in that logic!

So Nintendo will release Poyz or Bratz, or some crap made by three people, but won't release Bob's Game made by Robert?!
So why the heck he didn't say he had two other friends working on it then?!?!?!

Yeah, I think because he wants "fame".....Well, it's his problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> why would you hate that? it might wake ninteno up and make them quit being so stupid about everything. I would really love to see nintendo get hit hard by something they denied :/ -_______-


I'm not looking from Nintendo, but my personal interest!!
That would mean that Nintendo could spend even more effort and money into protecting their future systems, that would mean that every kid could get a flashcart and that means lots and lots of new n00bs, annoying, with stupid questions..

I don't want for piracy to get _too_ spread out!
However, if they get to release Bobs game indepedantly, not on flashcarts, but some ROM carts (without removable storage)..I'm all for that!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I know but there are so many flaws in that logic!
> 
> So Nintendo will release Poyz or Bratz, or some crap made by three people, but won't release Bob's Game made by Robert?!
> So why the heck he didn't say he had two other friends working on it then?!?!?!
> ...


THERE WAS A GAME CALLED POYZ?! AND *THEY* MADE BRATZ?

but you would like barbie stuff wouldnt you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lets see no offence to anyone at all but imagine games are from ubisoft not ninty right?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lets see no offence to anyone at all but imagine games are from ubisoft not ninty right?


All those games are Licensed by Nintendo!


----------



## Osaka (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I duno what im thinking. maybe its cause nintendo never seems to care about its fans :/


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 6, 2009)

Osaka,
well.. nintendo was hit hard for wrong decisions for playstation,n64 and gamecube..
i doubt they will ever regret even if bob's game turn out to be a million seller or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agree with Toni for the FAME thing

i'd never follow the whole rob's saga..
but what i think rob. could do it better is conduct things in a professional manner.. instead like a hooligian/barbarian.. 

he is really using INTERNET as his publicity or maybe someone who PITIES him would start to sign petitions for him..(which i doubt is useful and i am not sure whethere there is a petition for him)

tsk tsk on rob.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> yeah I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the main thing that bothers me at this point, I kinda always felt like Nintendo is more oriented on a consumer, and less on releasing mass and mass of games that are unplayable (as Sony was before)

But lately, they are doing just that!! There are sooooooo many crap games for both Wii and NDS!!

Making flashcarts so public won't help at all....I doubt it'll happen, but if Robert causes that with this game, that would ruin it for all of us!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Osaka,
> well.. nintendo was hit hard for wrong decisions for playstation,n64 and gamecube..
> i doubt they will ever regret even if bob's game turn out to be a million seller or so
> 
> ...


somebody started a petition for ff7 remake but is there one

nooooooooo

if only someone could write a story on this.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 6, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Osaka,
> well.. nintendo was hit hard for wrong decisions for playstation,n64 and gamecube..
> i doubt they will ever regret even if bob's game turn out to be a million seller or so
> 
> ...



Lawl, who is rob?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't get what nintendo are doing allowing all this shovelware.  back in the atari vs nintendo days they did their damndest to stop this sort of crap.  

but, back on topic, i guess the same lawsuits show how stupid, vindictive and just plain unfair Nintendo are about who can and can't develop on their console.  part of me wishes robert good luck with his Chinese frinds.  he was naive to think that he could ever win Nintendo over, I just hope for his sake he isn't bluffing.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 6, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> There are sooooooo many crap games for both Wii and NDS!!


They may be crap to you, but they still sell.  A business doesn't have to cater to their biggest fans, but to the people paying their bills.  These days, three mediocre games are worth more than one 10/10 game.  

Anyone ever dare to think that since we're not buying those 10/10 games, those mediocre ones are taking the lead in sales?  =P


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2009)

You know what I just had an idea, Bob is going about this in completely the wrong way and its starting to reflect badly on him. Its obvious that Nintendo dont give a shit about its fans, and are just determined to licence as much crap as possible and to make as much money as they can without caring about quality and people getting ripped off by shovelware garbage. Screw Nintendo Bob should go to Sony and Apple and see if he can get his game ported to PSP and Ipod touch!

Im sure they would help him get his game out, it makes sense, it would sell fairly well because of the story behind the production of the game. And if it turns out to be good and successful Nintendo looses out for once and justice is done!


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 6, 2009)

Why is there an LCD matrix that says "Reggie!", above his head? lol, he IS getting worse and worse everyday.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 6, 2009)

While the guy is no doubt insane, or at least not thinking very straight, he does raise some good points.
Why would Nintendo not sell him Nitro? He's not asking for a publisher, just the opportunity to _buy_ the SDK from Nintendo.


----------



## JDandy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Zarkz (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone seen his latest news, He literally has gone insane


----------



## Osaka (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm I take back everything I said now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I understand nintendo =P TY Jdandy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

WalMart would do it. They leik teh moneez


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well in America the R4 isn't illegal to possess, but are illegal to be sold in regular game shops such as Gamestop or on an open streetfront, however, R4 are legal to be sold by independent retailers online.  I wouldn't trust the Chinese firm simply because of the cyber organizations which will pirate the game and keep the profit for themselves.  I also doubt Wal-Mart will sell his game even on a flashcart even though Games n Music was sold there and is considered a flashcart.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Man, Robert is really insane now, I used to admire him in all aspects, now look at it now, protesting.
Another rant that cracked me up laughing.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo, you cannot continue ignoring me.
> 
> There is nobody like me. I have created the entire game, start to finish.
> I am far better than Miyamoto, Itoi, Kojima, Carmack, and Wright COMBINED.
> ...


This is getting so damn scary.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2009)

He needs to be on Dr. Phil no wait he needs to be forced to be on Dr. Phil for all the world to see.  I wonder what kind of treatment the good TV doctor would prescribe him.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

Because of the rant above, there is no way that Nintendo will publish Bobs game.
How stupid is Robert Pelloni.


----------



## Vague Rant (Jan 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Well in America the R4 isn't illegal to possess, but are illegal to be sold in regular game shops such as Gamestop or on an open streetfront, however, R4 are legal to be sold by independent retailers online. [...] I also doubt Wal-Mart will sell his game even on a flashcart even though Games n Music was sold there and is considered a flashcart.


Your legal training sucks ass. That was nonsense. However, DSi flash cards to date are a lot less legit than current-gen ones, including a bunch of copyrighted code, so you're right about the fact that Wal-Mart will never stock them; the Games 'n' Music doesn't run backups anyway, so it's not a valid precedent.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 7, 2009)

I was kinda okay with this whole thing until he dissed Miyamoto. I would've bought his game if it came out at Walmart, if nothing but to see if he lived up to his promises. But he's the little respect I've had for him.



			
				Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Well in America the R4 isn't illegal to possess, but are illegal to be sold in regular game shops such as Gamestop or on an open streetfront, however, R4 are legal to be sold by independent retailers online.  I wouldn't trust the Chinese firm simply because of the cyber organizations which will pirate the game and keep the profit for themselves.  I also doubt Wal-Mart will sell his game even on a flashcart even though Games n Music was sold there and is considered a flashcart.


What gave you the idea that the R4 was illegal to be sold in retail shops? Just because I isn't doesn't mean that it's illegal to do so. The Games n Music already has homebrew games and apps on it, so why could it not host Bob's Game?
You're an idiot, please stop saying things as if you knew what you were talking about.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahaha, poor Bobby's on a massive ego-trip now, ain't he?  Big balls for a guy who _locked himself in a closet because Nintendo wouldn't give him an SDK._

For his sake, I hope this game fails (though it can't in terms of sales now, I suppose).  Yeah, there's something to be said for all your hard work, but when you go that far off the deep end...

"Better than Miyamoto" is a big enough laugh on its own.  XD


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bob's gotten himself a god complex


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

I AM DEH OBUR LEETE GAME DEVELUPER!!!one111 

Bob, it's time. Yeah, Nintendo's gonna meet you up at this place called "Rehab". Ever heard of it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Lmao Bob is completely bored and has gone stir crazy obviously!

Hes 100% right though in my opinion, I eagerly await the day when he crushes all competitors and is the gaming industry personified!


----------



## Osaka (Jan 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo, you cannot continue ignoring me.
> 
> There is nobody like me. I have created the entire game, start to finish.
> I am far better than Miyamoto, Itoi, Kojima, Carmack, and _*Wright*_ COMBINED.
> ...


he might be better then those other guys, but there is no WAY he is better then Phoenix Wright! No way! >:|


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 7, 2009)

lawl 



it's sad, it looks like a good game too


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 7, 2009)

Bob, just so you know

Wal-mart =\= Chinese flashcart firm.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Osaka said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phoenix Wright could make this game in 3 hours tops.


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just curious, but does anyone think that Bob's Game has similarities with Contact DS?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2009)

The mentioning of Phoenix Wright makes his rant unprofessional and saying he's better than every game designer suggests that he's acting like someone in the anal stage of development.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Just curious, but does anyone think that Bob's Game has similarities with Contact DS?



The character models remind me of this game called Habbo Hotel.


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 7, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a game, it's a social networking website.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> He needs to be on Dr. Phil no wait he needs to be forced to be on Dr. Phil for all the world to see.  I wonder what kind of treatment the good TV doctor would prescribe him.



A girlfriend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's on crack.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what I mean.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 7, 2009)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> it's sad, it looks like a good game too



No, it actually doesn't.  His game is utter garbage, which is why nobody wants to publish it.  Even those games whose names end with z's look better than that crap he's trying to push onto the gaming community.

Bob needs to grow up, go to school, learn to create games the proper way, then come back and create some crappy homebrew that looks better than Bob's game.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 7, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes locked himself in a room for 5 years, and hes staying EVEN MORE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But dude, can you and i make homebrew that is better than bobs game?
I cant.


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 7, 2009)

he has totally lost it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 7, 2009)

Not Phoenix Wright.  Will Wright.  You know, Spore?  EA?  Maxis?  Sim series?  

=P

Poor kid's gone completely nuts.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 7, 2009)

shhhh.

Will Wryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyt is not real


----------



## iritegood (Jan 7, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In logic's defense, there were no 'video game' programs in college back in the day. Just because he didn't go to some school doesn't mean that his game is crap. Saying the only 'proper' way to make video games is to go to college just invalidates some of the best games. How could you honestly say that without having actually played it? How is he 'trying to push onto the gaming community' with his game?


----------



## luisrodl (Jan 7, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Just curious, but does anyone think that Bob's Game has similarities with Contact DS?



Well it's good to know that I am not the only one who thinks that. The first thing I thought when I saw that game was: Why does this game reminds me so much of Contact?


----------



## Vague Rant (Jan 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The mentioning of Phoenix Wright makes his rant unprofessional and saying he's better than every game designer suggests that he's acting like someone in the anal stage of development.


Where does that place your post in the stages of development?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Well in America the R4 isn't illegal to possess, but are illegal to be sold in regular game shops such as Gamestop or on an open streetfront, however, R4 are legal to be sold by independent retailers online.  I wouldn't trust the Chinese firm simply because of the cyber organizations which will pirate the game and keep the profit for themselves.  I also doubt Wal-Mart will sell his game even on a flashcart even though Games n Music was sold there and is considered a flashcart.


Flashcarts aren't illegal to sell in retail shops; if they were illegal in retail shops, they'd be illegal for online retailers such as Real Hot Stuff as well.  The reason why you won't find flashcarts in stores like GameStop or Wal-Mart is because if they sold them, no one would ever buy their retail DS cartridges.

*EDIT*
On Topic: Robert Pelloni's latest self-declaration of godhood is the last straw.  As much as I wanted to see this game hit store shelves, I can no longer sympathize with him.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 7, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sums up everything quite well.
Also: I must inquire, how did you obtain your awesome rank?


----------



## granville (Jan 7, 2009)

After hearing his latest message, I wouldn't even pirate the game to play it. Anything he makes is unworthy of play. His game should be boycotted and he locked in an asylum. He's clearly a narcissistic paranoid schizophrenic. Probably a danger to both society and himself.


----------



## soliunasm (Jan 7, 2009)

I bet by day 100 he'll be coming out batshit insane. He's already claiming to be better than the people who made gaming what it is today.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Bob's lost the wheel. Only in his dreams does he think he will ever succeed. He might as well crawl into a garbage can, as that's where you will find his life along with him. Ever since he started this 100-day protest, he has been acting like a dick more and more.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

(following sentences may contain sarcasm.)


			
				Galacta said:
			
		

> Man, Robert is really insane now, I used to admire him in all aspects, now look at it now, protesting.
> Another rant that cracked me up laughing.
> 
> 
> ...


he's a special ninja


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 7, 2009)

well... he seems to have lost any sense of composure and possibly sanity that he had....

hell, his delusions of grandeur make me look normal


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> On Topic: Robert Pelloni's latest self-declaration of godhood is the last straw. As much as I wanted to see this game hit store shelves, I can no longer sympathize with him.



Exactly how I feel about this matter..

And also, am I the only one that see the resemblance between Roberts last post and p1ngys early posts about DS-X..
If I didn't know p1ngy better, I'd swear that Robert and p1ngy are actually the same person!!


And to answer question about Densetsus rank, he gained it for great help to our staff and this site, being humble and always helpful, and all kind of background work he does, but never brags about!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really curious, even though this is offtopic, what do you mean by backgound work? Reporting?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, I don't think he actually ever reported anybody...not sure about that, but no, not reporting..
He did "sum-ups" on some competitions..Biggest of all was EDGE Gold entries, his work shortened our job for at lest a week, if not more..And there are other smaller things that aren't so important, but good enough to reward him with that..It wasn't my call, we agreed on that together (staff)..

He's a prime example of a kind, helpful..etc. Temper.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/end offtopic


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And also, am I the only one that see the resemblance between Roberts last post and p1ngys early posts about DS-X..
> If I didn't know p1ngy better, I'd swear that Robert and p1ngy are actually the same person!!



Obviously reading my early posts is what caused him to loose his mind completely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@noitora I heard he does loads of things for the site, not reporting, but actual work.

edit: Toni beat me to the post


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2009)

I see, that answers my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can remove my posts as you see fit.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 7, 2009)

By this point I think Bob has ruined his chances of getting his game legitimately published.

Oh well. It's his own fault for acting the way he did. That's karma I guess.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2009)

Now if this guy didn't do all of this then the game could have come out on DSiWare or WiiWare, I think Nintendo give indie devs more leeway when it comes to DLC.


----------



## gov78 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea thats what i thought that he should of asked for it to be released on wii ware/dsi ware but i just think he impatient and thinks it would demean his work.
well he going about this all wrong with the threats and crap.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 8, 2009)

did anyone else notice that it looks like he is wearing some kinda spikey shoulder pads? :x seems scary...


----------



## Galacta (Jan 8, 2009)

New Message from Robert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh man.. did I really write that?!
> That's not like me! I can't even remember.
> My head hurts...
> 73 more days. I can do it. I'm fine. I'll be fine.
> I need that SDK! Please, Nintendo! I'm begging you!​


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> New Message from Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao he knows he flopped with that rant!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 8, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And also, am I the only one that see the resemblance between Roberts last post and p1ngys early posts about DS-X.. *If I didn't know p1ngy better, I'd swear that Robert and p1ngy are actually the same person!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're busted, p1ngy!  Toni made the connection...now that he brings it up, it makes perfect sense.  I think you created this alter-ego Robert Pelloni because you needed a new avenue to channel your craziness after you cleaned up your image here on GBAtemp!  The gig is up man!  And to think, you even "lmao" at your own alter-ego.  On top of that, your alter-ego Robert can't even remember writing all that junk...it's like your alter-ego has his own alter-ego  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The psychic damage is much deeper than I could've fathomed...

But I'll just continue to pretend Bobert is a totally different person from yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p1ngy Bob, just release it as homebrew already!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 8, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> New Message from Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I'm guessing he was high when he did that last blog post.


----------



## nicman000 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did anyone remember when 'bob' was claiming that his site/server was being looked over by hacker for hire organisations?

What if they 'got in' and made those posts.

If not 'bob' is just crazy.
A quick whois + whitepages + moneys = Location of 'bob'


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "bet" that:
there are no hackers
his game is *snip (i better dont say it lol)
his cam is half faked
He's really deranged
He needs "help"
That insult flame worthy post was HIS doing when he was "sober"
He tried to "cover it up" by doing that ridiculous post


----------



## Galacta (Jan 9, 2009)

LMAO! NEW MESSAGE!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I sincerely apologize to all Nintendo staff, and all "bob's game" fans.
> I don't know what's come over me lately!
> I would never try to damage you, Nintendo! I'm a huge fan!
> 
> ...


----------



## alex (Jan 9, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> LMAO! NEW MESSAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao
Something is seriously wrong with this guy now.

And something is seriously wrong with the reply too, I get the BR in [] instead of actual broken lines. :\


----------



## playallday (Jan 9, 2009)

Lets go get someone to hack his computer and upload the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Defiance (Jan 9, 2009)

Is he seriously acting like this?  It's kind of hard to believe now...  I like playallday's method.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 9, 2009)

Heh this guy is a moron.

He can try all he wants, but when it comes down to it, business is business; they won't give a single lone developer an SDK, because then they'd have to do so for everyone, and it's not something they give away to Johnny Nobody.

"Bob" needs to give it up, he's becoming really pathetic and I'm bored of him.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 9, 2009)

ok um... I think he wrote this today to try and make it look like what he said before was him joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 9, 2009)

Trolling of this quality brings a tear to my eye. Love this guy.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 9, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Trolling of this quality brings a tear to my eye. Love this guy.


Kicker would be if there was no game at all.  =P

...that'd be pretty evil too, actually...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 9, 2009)

If you looked at his site today you'll see that he is wearing spikey armor. Weird.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2009)

alex said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to be committed.  Now.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 9, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aggression was not the path here. He might have gotten the SDK if it weren't for it. Maybe he could have struck a deal with a developer and sell the source code for an exchange in profits but I'm kind of sure it's too late now.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 9, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> LMAO! NEW MESSAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Translation: I flunked out of elementary school.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 9, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Trolling of this quality brings a tear to my eye. Love this guy.



You call *that* trolling? Its pathetic!

Bob needs some brain medicine!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 9, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Trolling of this quality brings a tear to my eye. Love this guy.








 very nice post!!

This guy is just some crazy Wanime kid. Lets all just ignore... like Nintendo!


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 9, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you're driving home from work/school and you see a car accident, you slow down to look. Amirite?


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 9, 2009)

is he wearing spikes on his back??? biker style!!


----------



## Gerinych (Jan 9, 2009)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually crash into the tow truck, not sure how that suits this situation, though


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 9, 2009)

So... is this game even finished?


----------



## m3rox (Jan 9, 2009)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> So... is this game even finished?



Not even close.


----------



## anandjones (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you happen to know Robert?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 9, 2009)

anandjones said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know Robert?



If she did, I bet she doesn't anymore.


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 9, 2009)

If he's locked in the room, where did he get the armour?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 9, 2009)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> If he's locked in the room, where did he get the armour?



....Maybe he already had it?


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, because we all have Lordi costumes lying around...


----------



## Osaka (Jan 9, 2009)

sphere9 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, because we all have Lordi costumes lying around...


>.>;; right... yeah. he already had it, it's not that hard to figure out


----------



## Noitora (Jan 10, 2009)

As I said in another thread, this is a big lie and I have proof. Rob is just seeking Nintendo's attention but he's not handling the matter the right way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep....I see that discussion is very smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm closing this one, you have that other thread for discussing about Bob's game, and if you continue making posts like this, the other thread will get closed too


----------

